
Made my first sale with 24h of building my MVP without code - attendos
https://bambusupply.com/
======
codyguy
Did you promote/share it somewhere? How did the customer find you?

~~~
attendos
I only shared it on my personal social media (not a big reach) and created a
profile for it on Indie hackers. Unfortunately, I can't see how the first
customer found me.

~~~
codyguy
Thanks for sharing that.

------
attendos
I've built the MVP without using code on Carrd.co in combination with
Checkoutpage.co to handle the payments and collect the customer data.

